# Correct derailleur for Fast Back 5 Speed



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2022)

Did a quick search with no luck on finding the answer to this question--bike is a '69. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 22, 2022)

That would be the Schwinn Approved that a lot of the 10 speeds used in those years, the Huret built one that looked like the Sprint Derailleur. I have a 1969 in parts and it had that derailleur, so did my 1968 Stik Shift 5 Speed and my 1968 Apple Krate.
I can send a photo if you need one.
Hope this helps, Rob


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> That would be the Schwinn Approved that a lot of the 10 speeds used in those years, the Huret built one that looked like the Sprint Derailleur. I have a 1969 in parts and it had that derailleur, so did my 1968 Stik Shift 5 Speed and my 1968 Apple Krate.
> I can send a photo if you need one.
> Hope this helps, Rob



That does help Rob a pic would be great. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 22, 2022)

Not the nicest example but this is what you are looking for.
The Shimano GT100 took over in 1970  but none of my Krates ever had one. I saw a picture in a Stingray book of a 1971 Orange Krate with a GT100 but I do not think it is original. Most likely a dealer replacement.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> View attachment 1554114
> 
> Not the nicest example but this is what you are looking for.
> The Shimano GT100 took over in 1970  but none of my Krates ever had one. I saw a picture in a Stingray book of a 1971 Orange Krate with a GT100 but I do not think it is original. Most likely a dealer replacement.



Thanks I appreciate it! V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 22, 2022)

No problem glad to help!


----------



## indycycling (Jan 23, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Did a quick search with no luck on finding the answer to this question--bike is a '69. Thanks, Shawn



Shawn, if you need a Schwinn Approved, I have several, all very nice, just let me know, thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2022)

indycycling said:


> Shawn, if you need a Schwinn Approved, I have several, all very nice, just let me know, thanks



Thanks this is actually for someone else and I may have one as well. If not I’ll send them your way. Appreciate the help. V/r Shawn


----------



## 60sstuff (Jan 23, 2022)

Shawn,

Not that it matters, unless someone is doing a correct nut/bolt 5 Speed.
There are a few differences in the derailleur used from ‘66 - ‘73.

The ‘66 Fastbacks used the Sprint unit with smooth wheels.
The “Schwinn“ unit continued to use the smooth wheels into 1970 and maybe beyond.
The 72-73 used wheels with the teeth for better control of the chain.

My ‘70 Pea Picker with smooth wheels.
My ‘73 Sunset Orange with the tooth wheels.


----------



## indycycling (Jan 23, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Not that it matters, unless someone is doing a correct nut/bolt 5 Speed.
> There are a few differences in the derailleur used from ‘66 - ‘73.
> ...



thanks again, awesome info Chris - captured in my Compendium for future reference


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 23, 2022)

I'll add just a little to @60sstuff  dating. All Schwinn's Huret made derailleurs had the metal jockey wheels from 1961 thru the 1965 model year. Starting with the 1966 models the jockey wheel cage changed to the two prong tension piece and the jockey wheels were changed to the plastic/nylon pieces. 

You have some awesome parts there 60sstuff!!!!!


----------

